# Cartrophen Injections



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I took Alfie to the vet today for a check on his leg, he has seemed a bit sore over the last few days and i have been worried that he had sprained his ligament again.
The vet is quite happy that the ligament is now virtually repaired but the arthritis is now taking hold. We have discussed cartrophen injections and she said that different dogs need different courses depending on the reaction to the drug.
Could anyone who has used this or had first hand experience of dogs that have had these injections (Gesic ) please tell me your tales and how often your dog has the injections.
I don't know if it would be best to have a course of four then another course in 6-8 months time or to have the initial course then regular injections 2-3 months apart.
Please advise me


----------



## genna ann (Dec 8, 2008)

This is good drug but its use must be tailored to your pets needs. I normally give a course of 4 weekly injs and assess response. Some dogs do great on it others not so great. You wont expect any real response for 4-6 weeks.

Go for it and good luck.

Genna xxxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Rona,

This is what Zach has had. He's had four injections, one week apart each. The vet told us that now lasts in his system a year.
We have seen improvements over the course and his front paw (touch wood) (where the lameness and inflammation was) seems good now. He still seems to have some problems with his hips or rear limbs, so notout of the woods yet  but definetely seen improvements on the injections.

I hope you have a good response for Alfie.

Sh x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't praise them enough, I know we were lucky, and that they don't fully understand exactly how/why they work, and the results vary, but they were literally a life saver for my dog. When his HD was diagnosed his hips were so badly deformed surgery was not an option , and his distress was so bad, that we were already having the 'quality of life' discussion at less than a yr old.
He had weekly jabs, then fortnightly, then monthly, and eventually a course once or twice a yr.
Apart from a slight bunnyhop, you'd never know he'd ever had a problem.


----------



## Tahlee (Apr 11, 2009)

They are great. My little silky x had a course of one a week for a month, then monthly, 2nd monthly and now he has one every 3 months. He has been having these since he had his cruciate ligament done. He is now 10 years old and runs around like a puppy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
How long were or have your dogs been on this and does the good effect continue or do they gradually get worse anyway?
My boy is only seven, so this could be another seven or so years for him to be on it.
I have never dealt with a dog with this kind of problem, all my other dogs have either been healthy or contracted the illness that eventually ended their lives.
How do you cope with it and enhance your dogs life?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My wonky oldie Cooper has been on cartrophen for years. Depending how bad his hips are he has a course of 1 injection a week for 4 weeks, then monthly. If he has a bad flare up we do another booster course for 4 weeks.

Not all dogs have any positive effects at all, and eventually it does stop working but that said it's been 2 years for Cooper and it still works.

Have you thought about supplements, I know alot of people use Flexwize and have had amazing results.

In answer to how do we cope? Well we just do cos we luv's them and as far as I'm concerned as long as Cooper can get up for wee, gets excited for his walks and enjoys his grub then it's all good. The day he can't get up out of bed then I'll have to make a decision...I'm hoping that doesn't happen and he goes to sleep one day and never wakes up but that's just me hoping.

And enhancing their life? Well with regards to Cooper, he's always happy to see people and enjoys his canine friends around him, he enjoys his food and yaps his heart away at the thought of a walk so I think his life is contented.

You know your dog and you'll know when he's telling you it's enough. I'm sure you've got many many years left with him because you have been so wonderfully good to him, no dog could ask for more than you've done for Alfie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

JSR said:


> My wonky oldie Cooper has been on cartrophen for years. Depending how bad his hips are he has a course of 1 injection a week for 4 weeks, then monthly. If he has a bad flare up we do another booster course for 4 weeks.
> 
> Not all dogs have any positive effects at all, and eventually it does stop working but that said it's been 2 years for Cooper and it still works.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that, though I feel we have only just started on our journey together. The hard work to keep him active begins now.
I suppose I'm worrying because his life has been all about his walks until now, and that is obviously the love of his life ( other than me ). He does love his hydrotherapy, so as long as I can afford it, we will still be going there 
He has been on supplements for several months now.
I think we will be starting the injections very soon.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

rona said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> How long were or have your dogs been on this and does the good effect continue or do they gradually get worse anyway?
> My boy is only seven, so this could be another seven or so years for him to be on it.
> I have never dealt with a dog with this kind of problem, all my other dogs have either been healthy or contracted the illness that eventually ended their lives.
> How do you cope with it and enhance your dogs life?


Mine went on the jabs at less than a yr, he is seven this summer, and you would not know that he had ever been so disabled.
We found that after a yr, we could comfortably decrease the number of courses so that he really only has them now , 1 a week for three or four weeks once or twice a yr.
They kept the arthritis at bay so he hasn't needed to rely on pain meds and could exercise enough to keep his muscles strong around the deformed joints. He has excellent quality of life, loves his walks, and only occasionally now shows stiffness, usually when it gets cold .


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> Mine went on the jabs at less than a yr, he is seven this summer, and you would not know that he had ever been so disabled.
> We found that after a yr, we could comfortably decrease the number of courses so that he really only has them now , 1 a week for three or four weeks once or twice a yr.
> They kept the arthritis at bay so he hasn't needed to rely on pain meds and could exercise enough to keep his muscles strong around the deformed joints. He has excellent quality of life, loves his walks, and only occasionally now shows stiffness, usually when it gets cold .


That's just what I wanted to hear :thumbup:


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

I know these are old posts but it has helped me see how others are using cartrophen.

Will go back to the vets and see if my Spaniel can have another course as her back legs seem to be giving way and vet today said she was quite stiff. previously she had limped on her right back leg and has bad osteoarthritis in both hocks.

Although not limping now she is obviously having some problems again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

jabriju said:


> I know these are old posts but it has helped me see how others are using cartrophen.
> 
> Will go back to the vets and see if my Spaniel can have another course as her back legs seem to be giving way and vet today said she was quite stiff. previously she had limped on her right back leg and has bad osteoarthritis in both hocks.
> 
> Although not limping now she is obviously having some problems again.


When did she have her last course?


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Jabuliie last had an injection in august 2009.

she first started a course Nov/dec 2008. Did well and good response. However by march 2009 she needed another course and thereafter she had monthly injections.

Whilst away Sept/Oct she didn't have it but we had Previcox in case of problems. Was absolutely fine until 2 weeks ago. we did try to get her another inj but she was having problems over Christmas/Jan (Pancreatitis) so vet didn't want her to have an inj then.

Now on low fat diet and Omeprazole and seems to be doing ok regarding the Pancreatic issues. last blood test showed her Pancreatic Enzyme level had come down quite a bit but still a bit elevated.

Looking at info on Cartrophen doesn't mention any side effects so hoping we can give her another course. Glucosmine and magnetic collar doesn't seem to be enough. Previcox we think upsets her, at least when she had pain over Christmas we thought it was the osteoarthritis so gave her 1/2 tab for the pain but we think that made her more distressed. Probably because of the Pancreas but it took ages for the vets to give us this diagnosis. They thought she was suffering from stress!

They do worry us don't they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

They certainly do, and if it's something long term then we are always watching :blush:


----------



## JohnM (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,....I am a new member of the forum, and I'd really like to hear other dog owners opinions on Cartrophen.

I have a Westie called 'Whizzer'...he is approx 6 years old, and generally in good health. We got him approx 12 months ago as a rescue, and he is an absolutely wonderful companion.
Over xmas period 2009, he started to limp, ( front right leg ) and this has gotten worse progressively. After periods of reduced activity, and shortened walks we decided to get him x-rayed, and this showed Degenerative Joint Disease, Osteo chondritis...and a couple of other minor issues. 

He has just had his 4th injection of Cartrophen , over 4 weeks yesterday. To be honest there isn't much sign of any improvement, and I was wondering if anyone else had similar experience with Cartrophen.
Also, should I be concerned at the lack of progress so far..? and if this doesn't work, what are the alternatives ?.
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi
There are several people on here that have used Cartrophen to good effect, my boy didn't show any improvement until 2 weeks after the course had finished.
It doesn't work for all dogs, but when it does it's brilliant.
Is your dog overweight at all as this could hamper the effect


----------



## JohnM (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Rona,
He has put on a couple of pounds ....but only since we began the regime of shortened walks, and as much rest as possible. When the signs appeared originally back in December, his weight was normal.
I have read all the posts on this subject, and found them to be very informative, but I guess I'm just anxious to see some improvement....like all good pet owners, I hate to see him struggling with the limp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed then for the next 2-3 weeks. I hope there is some improvement


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi John,

We had a good response from the Cartrophen injections. In Jabulile's case I think we had completed the course when we noticed an improvement. She was limping on her back leg and xrays showed Osteoarthritis of the hock joint.

We did have a second course in the March (first course Nove/Dec) as she started limping again. Then we went onto monthly injections and she did very well. We stopped after the Aug injection as we went abroad for 2 month, and as she was doing very well we didn't give her anymore on our return.

She was poorly over Christmas from other things so haven't given her anymore and she is still doing ok but has had some back problems.

We are going to give her another course for this year starting in April as we want to make sure we can get 4 consecutive weeks of injections.

Hope whizzer improves soon.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Hello everyone,....I am a new member of the forum, and I'd really like to hear other dog owners opinions on Cartrophen.
> 
> I have a Westie called 'Whizzer'...he is approx 6 years old, and generally in good health. We got him approx 12 months ago as a rescue, and he is an absolutely wonderful companion.
> Over xmas period 2009, he started to limp, ( front right leg ) and this has gotten worse progressively. After periods of reduced activity, and shortened walks we decided to get him x-rayed, and this showed Degenerative Joint Disease, Osteo chondritis...and a couple of other minor issues.
> ...


Hi John, welcome to the forum,
We have finished the 4 weekly course last month and yesterday we had our first monthly recall, we are planning on once a month til the summer and then hopefully increase the gap to two months.

Ray has ED, same thing as yours really except yours had a good run til now! Ray started limping badly at 7/9 months of age, He is now almost 2yrs.
We have managed with several supplements and the latest Cartrophen did help a lot, he is limping less then his usual and is far less stiff when he first gets up.

Cartrophen seems to be the best drug around for this, if that failes I can only suggests acupuncture for its pain relieving and anti inflammatory properties, I have not tried it myself but it is what the vet suggested last. Because Ray is very young I rather stay away from NSAIDs (Rymadil was not working any way), so when he had a bout of bad limping I tried a course of Rhus Tox 30c (in homeopathic section) which did the trick, he is now on 1 30c pill a day.

Other supplements you should consider (to complement the Cartrophen) are glucosamine and chondroitin. You find this in different forms, many swear by Green Lip Mussle, I have not tried that yet. I use Synflex and Synoquin which both also contain ascorbic acid (vitamin C),

As food supplement I give Turmeric and ginger powder added to his food, Apple Cider Vinegar (in his drinking water), Garlic & Fenugreek tablets (also helps with flees and warms), Goat milk yoghurt. All these are meant to help (not cure mind you!) with arthritic conditions.


----------



## denise h (Sep 3, 2012)

My Jack has had numerous injections of Cartrophen and so far, I've had no problems, but an alarming and damning report in the Daily Mail has made me wonder if I've just been lucky:

Could the drug that cost this beloved pet its life kill YOUR dog too? Vet raises the alarm over an arthritis pill prescribed to millions of animals | Mail Online


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

denise h said:


> My Jack has had numerous injections of Cartrophen and so far, I've had no problems, but an alarming and damning report in the Daily Mail has made me wonder if I've just been lucky:
> 
> Could the drug that cost this beloved pet its life kill YOUR dog too? Vet raises the alarm over an arthritis pill prescribed to millions of animals | Mail Online


Different drug
It is a NSAID.
Cartrophen isn't.

Well worth highlighting the dangers of NSAIDs though.
Unfortunately, some have no alternative but to use them


----------



## Roundstone Kennels (May 5, 2012)

In most cases, unless there is a definitive reason, the injections should be done 1 a week for four weeks and then repeated when the dog requires them. (Some every 4 months, 6 months or even annually). I have personal experience with my own dog and also run a rehabilitation centre for dogs and have dealt with alot of clients who have experience with cartrophen. A common statement, I hear, is that owners notice a big improvement for the first few times and not so much later on, I think that then the dog gets to a manitenance level. Also, most owners, myself included, notice the improvement by the third injection but not so much before 2 injections. I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## bukko (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all,

We have a very large 9 year old Curly Coated Retriever who has just had his first Cartrophen injection.

He recently started limping on his rear left leg and then stopped using it completely, so a visit to the vet was obviously on the cards.

The vet found stiffness and inflammation in his knee and suggested either arthritis or a bone tumour. Given that he has had mast cell tumours in the past this was somewhat of a worry, especially as amputation is not really an option for a dog of his size, so we arranged the x-rays which luckily (?) revealed arthritis.

He is just finishing a course of Carprieve - non-steroidal because they were prescribed before the outcome was known, steroids being not a good idea if a tumour is suspected, but this seems to have made a huge difference.

He is now running around like a puppy again and I'm very hopeful the injection course will make this more permanent.

I'll watch this thread with interest for updates


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well my boy is 11.5 years old now and although he struggles a fair bit on rough or slippery ground and up hills. Choose a nice flat walk and he can still happily manage 1.5-2 mile walks :thumbsup: (he did one this morning)  

That's 4 years on with Cartrophen injections after a Cruciate repair, and just the last 6-9 months on Tramadol pain relief


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello I have just joined today. I was looking for information about these injections as my vet and I are considering this treatment for my dog. I found this site and this thread and read the posts here with interest. I then decided to join to get some support and help with this decision.

My dog has digestive problems due to acute pancreatitis 7 years ago and he is intolerant to a lot of medications. Anything that is taken orally causes his liver and pancreas to struggle as they cannot process drugs very well. He is fine on his low fat diet and supplements but when a medication is introduced he will have a flare up.

He is tolerating Glucosamine and chondroitin quite well but needs a bit more help now and his vet has suggested these injections. He is 9 years and 4 months old. Of course I want to know all about them first, the good and the bad, to help me decide as his welfare is my priority. Any replies in addition to the posts already here will be gratefully received. Thank you in advance.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

As far as I know, these injections are very very safe
Cartrophen Vet - Healthy joints, happy pets

http://www.randlab.analitix.net.au/library-pdf/jointsghosh-1999-id71689--3-.pdf


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you, that is really helpful and interesting. I did the questionnaire and he scored 5 which puts him in the 'highly likely' category which I sort of knew from his vets examination 'creaky hips'.

We go back to the vet in 2 weeks for his KC booster and I will decide by then but what impressed me is that Cartrophen is not a drug so should not aggravate his system. I am very pleased I came and asked about this :yesnod:

I will have to have a look around now I am here and see what else is on the forum


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Nannybee said:


> My dog has digestive problems due to acute pancreatitis 7 years ago and he is intolerant to a lot of medications. Anything that is taken orally causes his liver and pancreas to struggle as they cannot process drugs very well. He is fine on his low fat diet and supplements but when a medication is introduced he will have a flare up.


I had to read this twice as it's something I would have written myself. We've lost our old boy now unfortunately, but I thought you would find it reassuring to learn than Cartrophen injections never upset Jack's stomach, and I would have described him as having the world's worst digestive system.

Not sure the Cartrophen actually did any good, but it certainly didn't appear to do him any harm.


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you so very much Penny, that is very reassuring. I am going to give them a try as he hasn't wanted to go for a walk the last 3 days. Sorry to hear about the passing of Jack recently. You must miss him terribly. Run free at Rainbow Bridge Jack, good boy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nannybee said:


> Thank you so very much Penny, that is very reassuring. I am going to give them a try as he hasn't wanted to go for a walk the last 3 days. Sorry to hear about the passing of Jack recently. You must miss him terribly. Run free at Rainbow Bridge Jack, good boy.


Have you looked at Tramadol as pain relief?

I use it alongside the Cartrophen now my boy has quite severe arthritis.

He's done two 1.25 miles and a 0.5 miles walk today on this combination :thumbup:

Is there any chance for you to take him to hydro?


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Rona. I have to be so careful with oral medication as he has impaired liver function due to damage from pancreatitis and cannot process meds well, they often cause a flare up and he starts being sick. That is why I am so interested in the injections as they bypass the digestive system and are not drugs as such.

Hydro, although beneficial, would be counter productive and also financially prohibitive for me, as he is scared of water and the stress would also cause a flare up. A 'friend' decided he should have aversion therapy to water as I was 'too soft with him' and she dumped him in a river along with her water loving dog and he had to swim for his life. He was terrified and vomiting when he got out and was in a state for a few days. I was so cross and no longer have this friend . 

I hope the injections will do the trick for now. We will reassess as he progresses in age. 

This is a really helpful forum isn't it. :yesnod:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We do try to be helpful 

I think I would have lost that friend too 

Shame about the water because even when the walking reduces drastically, they can still swim a fair bit as long as they don't have other issues.

We have just had to cut my boys swimming to 50 lengths (I think they pool is 25ft) because he's now heading for 12, but up until recently even though the walks have been getting shorter and more laboured, the swimming hasn't.

I do hope the Cartrophen works for you. I know of at least 4 others that have a better quality of life because of it. 
Mine doesn't get a huge visible benefit from it these days but I know from the past that it is doing some good.

It doesn't work for all dogs unfortunately


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

Well as he is still only 9 and only recently started showing signs of lameness I am hoping that it could hold off the progression of the stiffness if only for a while.

I have definitely decided to give it a try and will let you know how it goes. He starts it on 14th when his vet is back from holiday.


----------



## Roundstone Kennels (May 5, 2012)

Along with owning kennels, I also have a hydrotherapy pool and a dog who has cartrophen injections. He has elbow arthritis and hip dysplasia, he is not yet 5. We have noticed a big difference from the injections, he finished his second course in April, his first course lasting 6 months and in this time I have only had to give him Metacam about 12 times, where as prior to the injections, he was having it daily and sometimes with Codeine. He does swim regularly and is also on food supplements.
If hydro is not an option for you, I would recommend considering physiotherapy or myotherapy( Massage) and/or McTimoney Animal Therapy.
In both these instances, whilst your dog is treated by a practitioner, you are given exercises to do at home and your knowledge and awareness of your dogs condition will improve. You are not going to see them weekly like you would with hydro, so financially this is a better option. Also, we have great success with acupuncture for pain relief.
There are still many options out there for you to explore. If your dog is insured then depending on your cover, most of these are covered by insurance.


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to post the information. I will look into my insurance policy booklet and see what is covered. My dog's minder has a chiropractor for her animals (dogs and horses) so I could speak with her. 

He stumbled upstairs this morning and cried out when I caught him so the time for treatment is upon us.


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

My dog had his first injection yesterday. When I researched this I noticed comments about how it can cause tiredness in the first 24 hrs. Well, he is very lethargic since it was done, yesterday evening and this morning and afternoon he seems 'away with the budgies', as though he is not sure what to do with himself. And he looks a little bit stoned!

Did anyone else notice this effect when their dogs started these injections?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nannybee said:


> My dog had his first injection yesterday. When I researched this I noticed comments about how it can cause tiredness in the first 24 hrs. Well, he is very lethargic since it was done, yesterday evening and this morning and afternoon he seems 'away with the budgies', as though he is not sure what to do with himself. And he looks a little bit stoned!
> 
> Did anyone else notice this effect when their dogs started these injections?


No. They've never had any effect on Alfie.

Tramadol however.........................


----------



## Roundstone Kennels (May 5, 2012)

No, Rufus has never had a reaction to any of his injections, but yes if you are using Tramodol or Codeine for his pain at present, that can make them a bit "stoned" until they get used to it.


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

He is back to his usual self this morning, rolling round the garden in the rain and barking. Worry over 

I will monitor his mobility over the next few weeks. It is certainly worth a try.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nannybee said:


> He is back to his usual self this morning, rolling round the garden in the rain and barking. Worry over
> 
> I will monitor his mobility over the next few weeks. It is certainly worth a try.


Took Alfie about 6-8 weeks to get the benefit. A lot of the time you don't notice the improvement until it starts to deteriorate again. It's quite subtle but rather brilliant 

I'm willing it to work for your boy


----------



## Nannybee (Aug 4, 2013)

How kind, thank you. I will let you know how he goes on.


----------



## Babzzy (Jun 6, 2017)

rona said:


> I took Alfie to the vet today for a check on his leg, he has seemed a bit sore over the last few days and i have been worried that he had sprained his ligament again.
> The vet is quite happy that the ligament is now virtually repaired but the arthritis is now taking hold. We have discussed cartrophen injections and she said that different dogs need different courses depending on the reaction to the drug.
> Could anyone who has used this or had first hand experience of dogs that have had these injections (Gesic ) please tell me your tales and how often your dog has the injections.
> I don't know if it would be best to have a course of four then another course in 6-8 months time or to have the initial course then regular injections 2-3 months apart.
> Please advise me


I have read a lot of good reviews about this injection. I had my dog at the vet yesterday and he recommended putting her on this, One inject per month for 4 months then one every 6 months, for her arthritis. She's also on Yumove, which I would highly reommend to anyone. 
I wanted to find out more about it before agreeing.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Babzzy said:


> I have read a lot of good reviews about this injection. I had my dog at the vet yesterday and he recommended putting her on this, One inject per month for 4 months then one every 6 months, for her arthritis. She's also on Yumove, which I would highly reommend to anyone.
> I wanted to find out more about it before agreeing.


Alfie was on it for about 5 years before his arthritis stopped benefiting from it. I think his joint was just so worn by then that it actually destabilised the joint a little in the end. 
It's a very safe drug apparently, Alfie certainly had no adverse effects and I've not heard of any other dogs that have either.
I'd certainly advise giving it a try. If it works, brilliant. If you unlucky to be the one it doesn't work for, you've only lost a few quid


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you know if it works for Cruciate disease as well as arthritis Rona, as Honeys x-ray showed up that in both knees. But vet said it doesn't need an op yet. 

They put her on Previcox but it didn't suit her so she is back on Tramadol. Wouldn't mind giving it a try if it would help her.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Honeys mum said:


> Do you know if it works for Cruciate disease as well as arthritis Rona, as Honeys x-ray showed up that in both knees. But vet said it doesn't need an op yet.
> 
> They put her on Previcox but it didn't suit her so she is back on Tramadol. Wouldn't mind giving it a try if it would help her.


The thing about any Cruciate damage is it usually is the start of Osteoarthritis, even if there's no actual sign in the early stages. Catrophen would help with slowing down a progress of that. What worries me if your dog had Cruciate damage, is that the joint is unstable.
When Alfies joint became unstable, the Cartrophen seemed to make it more so. I think this is something you should speak to your vet about.
Maybe give it a try while she's not to bad and see how it goes


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Rona, I did ask my vet about it before she had the x-rays done. He said he is not a lover of them, and only uses them as a last resort.
I just want to get the best thing possible for her to help with the pain, at the moment she is alright with the tramadol, but not sure what the effects are taking them long term.

I will have a chat with my vet when he is back from holiday, this has all happened while he has been away.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How old is Honey now?


What reason did your vet give for not liking them? Seems odd


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

rona said:


> How old is Honey now?
> 
> What reason did your vet give for not liking them? Seems odd


Not really sure of her age rona, We have had her seven & half yrs now and when we got her from Dogs Trust they put here at between 2 & 5 yrs.But I thought she was older than two, so its had to say really.

To be honest I can't remember why he said that, it was a when I asked him about them last year when he said she had arthritis. I will speak to him again about them. I think all vets have different opinions,don't they. He is a brilliant vet whom I trust , top man at the pratice I go to. He has got honey through three ops since we have had her, one of them quite a big one.

But unfortunatley when she did this he had just gone on holiday, and I had to see some one else, as you do.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Our dog she had the injections didn't see no improvement at all.



rona said:


> I took Alfie to the vet today for a check on his leg, he has seemed a bit sore over the last few days and i have been worried that he had sprained his ligament again.
> The vet is quite happy that the ligament is now virtually repaired but the arthritis is now taking hold. We have discussed cartrophen injections and she said that different dogs need different courses depending on the reaction to the drug.
> Could anyone who has used this or had first hand experience of dogs that have had these injections (Gesic ) please tell me your tales and how often your dog has the injections.
> I don't know if it would be best to have a course of four then another course in 6-8 months time or to have the initial course then regular injections 2-3 months apart.
> Please advise me


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicholas86 said:


> Our dog she had the injections didn't see no improvement at all.


Such a shame when that happens. We hold out so much hope don't we, when we start these things?

Unfortunately, Cartrophen doesn't help all, and you were one of the unlucky ones 

What treatment/pain relief is your dog having now?


----------

